# How many hours of light should HC(Cuba) receive



## DreamProductions (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi there,

I'm just currently trying to grow some HC(cuba/dwarf hairgrass)
Right now it gets about 12-14 hours of light per day, I'm using a 6500k.

Thanks.


----------



## N1CK (Oct 3, 2009)

what bulbs are you using, how many watts of light?, ferts, CO2, ect ect


----------



## DreamProductions (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm using Eco-Complete for my substrate. 
15W, 6500k lighting (T8?)
No Co2, but I'm dosing it every 3rd day with Excel. 

Thanks!!


----------



## killacross (Oct 15, 2009)

15W...so Im guessing an 18"bulb in a 10gal?

if so...you wont be able to sustain your HC longterm...needs about 3x that light in a 10gal. and then 14 hrs is too much (algae is on its way)...aim more for 10-12...

sidenote: most plants do 99.99992% of their growing when the lights are off.


----------



## DreamProductions (Jan 14, 2010)

^ yep your correct, 18" bulb in a 10 gal.
Darn so I won't be able to grow HC in the tank? What kindof lighting would I need?
Okay so I'll trim down the hours to 10-12s


----------



## milesm (Apr 4, 2006)

take a look at the sticky in the lighting section. something about spiral compact flourescent par data. talks about growing hc and light.


----------



## leemacnyc (Dec 28, 2005)

HC or hairgrass????


----------



## killacross (Oct 15, 2009)

^^ wouldnt matter..neither would survive longterm with a single bulb...


----------



## DreamProductions (Jan 14, 2010)

I bought a T5, Coral Life 6700k 
65W light.... its SUPER DUPER BRIGHT now.

Can anyone recommend how much light I need to grow the HC in a 10 gallon? dosing excel. 
Thanks.


----------



## killacross (Oct 15, 2009)

GREAT bulb for HC!...go for 9-10hrs and you should be fine...


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

Now you went the other direction, that's too much light for a non CO2 tank, algae city. If it's T5 with multiple bulbs, you might want to remove a bulb or two. If you can't do that, maybe raise the light higher. You will need to start adding NPK and micro fertilizers as well.


----------



## DreamProductions (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks for the advices,
May I ask how do I add NPK? and micro fertz into the tank?
If I get co2, will this eliminate the need to add NPK or micro fertz?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Many people like to use the estimative index (EI) method of dosing. If using this method it is definitely more economical to use bulk chemicals rather than commercially available products, as it will be cheaper. For micros, many people use CSM+B or something similar.

Getting CO2 will not eliminate the need to add macro/micronutrients. The needs of plants are threefold: light, CO2 and nutrients (macro and micronutrients). By lacking any of these 3 (or any combination of these 3), you are setting yourself up for algae.


----------



## DreamProductions (Jan 14, 2010)

Ooo Okay thank you, I'll will be looking into getting some CSM+B stuff you've mentioned. 
Does the pfertz line products work? Do I need all of NP and K? I tho. each one did different things and not all plants required each one? or best to have all NPK to balance everything out?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

I think some users here use the Pfertz line with good results. Of course, buying the bulk chemicals is still cheaper in the long run, but which you decide to use is up to you.

At the very least, you will need some source of nitrates (usually potassium nitrate) and phosphates (usually potassium dihydrogen phosphate). Depending on the tank, the plants, etc, you may find that you may or may not need potassium. However, it goes without saying that all plants will require all the elements (i.e. different plants are not selective for different nutrients).


----------



## DreamProductions (Jan 14, 2010)

I've added co2 to the tank and CSM+B. now lets see what gives


----------

